# looking for a tumble



## glopf43 (Feb 14, 2005)

Is there any one out there that would be willing to tumble this bottle. It is very "sick". A good sized chip in tha base. Still no info on this one. Any Ideas; when? what? who? value?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 14, 2005)

I would tumble it for you. visit my website 
 http://www.bentonantiques.net/bottletumbling.html

 rick kern
 rr1 box 101
 noxen pa 18636


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Bottle Tumbler, Great! A couple more quick questions. What does it mean to "cut" a bottle? What is the best way to pack and ship? Any other shipping or handling charges? When do I send payment? When can we get started? Thanks for the help...


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 15, 2005)

to cut means to use a oxide just like the one I use for polishing b ut this one is more aggressive and removes the fine scratches and  etching, etching is tiny pitting caused from acid in the soil that eats the glass and makes the tiny holes. pack the bottle in bubble wrap, packed in lots of bunched up paper or styro peanuts. if you want to insure you can, but if packed with enough stuff it wont be needed.
 shipping fees are your cost both ways. first ship the box to me. then when I get the bottle I'll let you know if ot needs cutting or just a polish. if it's dug I would expect cutting will be needed.
  then after I email you, then you cane send payment. it will be 2 to 3 weeks because of back up on other bottles right now.
 dont wait to send it will only delay the time.

 rick


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Feb 15, 2005)

cutting will not hurt the embossing.


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, for all the great info. It's on the way...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 13, 2005)

I just wrote you Bottle tumbler 
  but thought others may be in a similar situation. This was my question;
 Can you do an inside only? I've got a Langley's reversed 99 that shines on the outside but some to be removed from the inside. I hate to lose any of the embossing. I wish the pic was better but it is really nice on the outside. 





 Curiously,
 Eric


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 13, 2005)

just replied to your email private, then looked to see if it was posted, I see the bottle. no problem to both in and out. it will not hurt your embossing.

 rick


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 15, 2005)

*RE: looking for a tumble: done*

here it is done,


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 15, 2005)

this is what it looked like


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

OK to sum it up for ya ----

 I have been collecting/hunting botles for 10+ years,and really got into metal detecting 2 yrs ago...


  but besides that i had over 300+ bottles I found along the old Mohawk river and Eerie canalway and also flea markets,but all had sickness or scratches etc etc....

  so i did just what your doin askin about tumblers.....

 to answer,it is worth to buy a tumbler if your gonna try to make a bit of money,tumblers cost bout 600 bucks,I bought mine from the Jar doc and had it here in 2 days!,....

  also any bottle that has a huge chunk like the bottle posted really is not worth tumbling,#1 it could break due to the stress alreay placed on the glass due to the missing chunk,and #2 if your gonna keep it asa momento or somthing its worth having it tumbled,but beleive me it wont sell due to the chunk.....BUT if it was a rare bottle it would sell.....


  I offer tumbling services to some of the collecotrs around where i live,also only charge 5 a pop!........but if it needs cutting and then polishing,its 10.....


 AND YES, "cowseatmaize" it WILL NOT HURT THE EMBOSSING ,ONLY IF IT IS KEPT IN A CUTTING "NOT POLISHING OXIDE FOR MORE THAN 12 HOURS",.....on a slow setting that is,.......theres a oxide that will remove embossing with-in 3 hours on a tumblers fast setting.....also it will do 2 types of cutting/polishing at once....
 EXAMPLE- I use cutting oxide on the outter glass while on the inside i use the polish!.....works like a charm!


      nice bottles by ht eway,yes i also have broke bottles!,so just want ya to know that your not the only one with a chunk of glass missing bottle..
  I have 3 Empress Saratoga bottles with no necks.......Red,Black,green!
 also selling them if anyone interested...


----------

